# Haeden's 1st Birthday!



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy turned 1 on Friday. It's hard to believe that a year ago I was anxiously awaiting an email or call from our breeder to tell us that the puppies had been born, then was anxiously awaiting the day we got him and now he's 1 already. Time is FLYING by and I just wish I could put him growing up on pause for a little bit. Yesterday we had his 1st birthday party at my mom's with my boyfriend and immediate family. I was shocked at how much calmer he acted around my mom's dogs and how much gentler he was with my nieces than he has been historically. Everyone commented on how he seems to be maturing and isn't quite that "crazy puppy" he used to be. It makes the momma in me a little sad *sniff*. (All the more reason to start hunting for a breeder for V #2 right? ;D)

These are a few pictures from his party yesterday. He was definitely spoiled with 2 cakes, a ton of new toys and a party which was amazing. This morning I woke up to him passed out in a sea of new toys - he must not have known which one to play with so he brought them all. He cracks me up on a daily basis!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Very cute!!  

In the second picture, Haeden looks like he is really yearning to have a piece of that cake. YUM, YUM!! 

For Willie's "Gotcha Day" I usually just buy a nice porterhouse or sirloin steak, broil it, and share it with him. It's a win-win. ;D


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Many happy returns Haeden from the Hobbsy's, Wales


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Haeden!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

belated birthday wishes Haeden ;D


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy Happy Bday Haeden! Hope the next year is just as much fun as the first one even though it may be a bit calmer  awaiting news on V nr 2 ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden appreciates all of the birthday wishes from everyone!

mswhipple, the spoiled boy had chicken for breakfast and steak for dinner. I think he liked that more than he liked his toys!



smurfette said:


> awaiting news on V nr 2 ;D


The day I get my boyfriend to agree to V #2 you will hear me yelling from the rooftops! I already have a name- just need to get the go ahead to get him :


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The pic with the hat is great! He looks like he is smiling.


----------

